# Was ist ein BitField



## Strotzchen (8. April 2011)

Moin

Kann mir jemand erklären, was ein BitField ist und wofür man es gebrauchen kann?

Eventuell mit Codebeispiel (commons.lang.BitField)

Wäre ech suuper 

Greez


----------



## Orb (11. April 2011)

Guten Tag, =)
google ftw =)
http://www.coderanch.com/t/514285/java/java/EnumSet-instead-bit-fields
laut dem Link funktioniert das ganze wie Enums nur das Enums schöner sind  einfach mal über die 
Foren suche gucken bzw google da wirst du viel finden können =)

greez Orb


----------



## genodeftest (12. April 2011)

Erklärt wird es auf der Wikipedia: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Bit_field
Wie der Vorposter schon gesagt hat: Enums sind schöner (leichter zu verstehen, einfacher zu handhaben, abstrakter, keine Kenntnisse über bit-Verschiebung etc nötig)
In Java werden bit fields (meist) nur für einzelne mathematische Algorithmen und für die Kommunikation mit einigen nativen Bibliotheken/Programmen genutzt.


----------

